
How Find Teleworking PHP MySQL Course Internship? - Wimpzilla
https://w1mpzilla.github.io/
======
Wimpzilla
Hello HN,

I'm following a PHP MySQL developer training course, but i have a lot of
troubles finding an internship, needed to validate the course.

Companies at the moment, are not really welcoming strangers, even less if it
is about an internship.

Do some of you know developing companies that are interested in an internship
done by working from home?

Is this even a thing, is it even remotely possible due to the COVID situation?

Because i'm a bit scared that i will not find any internship and the course
manager don't care about.

The biggest issue being that the course managers only planned the internship
lasting about 3 weeks.

If some of you are interested i can leave here a link of the eportfolio i
developed, share it if you find it worth:
[https://w1mpzilla.github.io/](https://w1mpzilla.github.io/).

Thank you a lot for your help. Have a great day, Wimp.

~~~
brudgers
Unfortunately, I don't think such a thing exists in a meaningful quantity.
There aren't a lot of win-win reasons why it would. Good luck.

------
Wimpzilla
Up please.

